# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Aρματαγωγά τύπου "Ιάσων"

## opelmanos

Ενα ακόμη όμορφο πλοίο του πολεμικού ναυτικού επισκεύθηκε  το λιμάνι μας για να παρελάσουν οι σμηνίτες του στην σημερινή παρέλαση για την απελευθέρωση του νησιού μας

----------


## sv1xv

> Ενα... πλοίο του πολεμικού ναυτικού επισκεύθηκε  το λιμάνι μας για να παρελάσουν *οι σμηνίτες του* στην σημερινή παρέλαση


¶λλο τίποτα?

----------


## opelmanos

> ¶λλο τίποτα?


Τι ενοείς φίλε μου με αυτή τη φράση?

----------


## sv1xv

Ότι τα πλοία δεν έχουν σμηνίτες...  :Wink:  Έχουν ναυτοδιόπους, κελευστές κλπ. Πάντως πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό.

----------


## koukou

> Ότι τα πλοία δεν έχουν σμηνίτες...  Έχουν ναυτοδιόπους, κελευστές κλπ. Πάντως πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό.


Ένταξη ένα λάθος έκανε το παιδί!!!μην το μαλώνεις!!!
Καλά το είπε ,αλλά άλλο εννοούσε!!!!
Σ.Μ.Υ.Ν ίτες ,τους δόκιμους της σχολής εννοούσε ο αγαπητός φίλος !!!!τους ονομάζουν έτσι ….είναι αυτοί από την Σ.Μ.Υ.Ν δηλαδή ΣΜΗΝΙΤΕΣ!!!!με την διαφορά στο<< Η >>θα έπρεπε να είναι <<Υ>>!!!παντός αυτοί ήταν σωστή ενημέρωση!!! 
Ουπς !!!κάνω λάθος η υπήρχαν και φωτογραφίες στο post;;;

----------


## koukou

Αν και το θέμα πάγωσε έτσι ξαφνικά που λέει και ένα τραγούδι …
Θα ήθελα να του δώσω μια συνέχεια και πριν το κάνω αυτό θα ήθελα να βγώ λίγο εκτός θέματος, και να πω, ότι μην τρομάζουμε με το γεγονός ότι γράφουμε για το Π.Ν και τα πάντα είναι απόρρητα και κρατικά μυστικά!!!!Να είστε σίγουροι ότι τα απόρρητα είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να τα βρούμε και να τα αναφέρουμε!!!
Οι κανόνες του φόρουμ δεν λειτουργούν μόνο για την ασφάλεια του φόρουμ αλά και για την δική μας !!!Π.χ οι νόμοι και οι Διατάξεις απαγορεύουν δια ροπάλου την φωτογράφιση στρατιωτικών περιοχών και μονάδων, βέβαια υπάρχουν κάποια παράθυρα που οι ίδιοι έχουν αφήσει ανοιχτά…… πχ Παρέλαση – γιορτές Ενόπλων   κ.α !!!!
Υπάρχουν αρκετές νόμιμες  πηγές που μπορούμε να έχουμε υλικό για τα πλοία του Π.Ν
Και βέβαια οι ειδικές άδειες που μπορεί κάποιος να πάρει από κάποιο στρατιωτικό όργανο!!!
Και για να ξανά μπω στο θέμα …
Να πούμε ότι το Α/Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ L-177 είναι το τελευταίο από τα 5 αρματαγωγά του στόλου μας,
Μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου:
*Διαστάσεις:* 116/15,3/3,4 μέτρα 
*Εκτόπισμα:* 4.400 τόνους
*Πρόωση:* 2 Wartsila 16V25 diesel 10000hp
*Ταχύτητα:* 16 κόμβοι
*Πλήρωμα:* 120
 Πηγή : http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/rodos_l177.asp

----------


## pantelis2009

Το L 177 Α/Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ φωτογραφημένο ανάμεσα Κυνόσουρα-Ψυτάλλεια, επιστρέφοντας άγνωστο από που τον Απρίλιο του 2012. Για όλους τους φίλους του Π.Ν. 

L 177 01 09-04-2012 (ΑΓ ΡΟΔΟΣ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Εδώ μπορούμε να βάζουμε γιά τα 5 ελληνικής σχεδίασης κ κατασκευής Α/Γ τύπου "Ιάσων" (Χίος) κ καλό θα ήταν να μεταφερθεί εδώ το θέμα του L177 Α/Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά το Ρόδος πάμε να δούμε το Χίος φωτογραφημένο τον Απρίλη το 2014 νε φόντο την Κυνόσουρα.
Για το φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ και όλους τους φίλους του ΠΝ.

L 173 01 02-04-2014 (ΧΙΟΣ).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σειρά έχει το L 174 ΣΑΜΟΣ φωτογραφημένο το Απρίλη του 2012 με φόντο το Πέραμα.

L 174 01 02-04-2012 (ΣΑΜΟΣ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γειά σου φίλε Παντελή με το αρχείο σου!!
Τα τύπου "Ιάσων",ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί τα λένε έτσι,ήταν το αποτελέσμα συνεργασίας ΠΝ, Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου κ Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας κ αντικατέστησαν τα παλιά Α/Γ του πολέμου.
Δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα, εφόσον τα ναυπηγεία είχαν το δικαίωμα  κ έβγαζαν ένα τύπο ρο-ρό βασισμένο πάνω στο σχέδιο αυτών των  καραβιών.

----------


## a.molos

> Γειά σου φίλε Παντελή με το αρχείο σου!!
> Τα τύπου "Ιάσων",*ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί τα λένε έτσι,*ήταν το αποτελέσμα συνεργασίας ΠΝ, Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου κ Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας κ αντικατέστησαν τα παλιά Α/Γ του πολέμου.
> Δεν θα ήταν άσχημη ιδέα, εφόσον τα ναυπηγεία είχαν το δικαίωμα  κ έβγαζαν ένα τύπο ρο-ρό βασισμένο πάνω στο σχέδιο αυτών των  καραβιών.



 Ιάσων και Αργοναυτική εκστρατεία ?
 Ισως  να είναι μία απάντηση στο ερώτημα του φίλτατου Βίκτωρα, αφου στην μελέτη - κατασκευή του πλοίου συνυπήρχαν και "εξωθεσμικοί" (βλ. Π.Ν), που χαρακτήρισαν έτσι την κλάση αυτή των αρματαγωγών. Αναφορικά με την κατασκευή ro-ro απο τα ναυπηγεία βασισμένα σε αυτό το σχέδιο, θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή ιδέα να γίνει πράξη, όμως υπάρχουν οι γνωστές αγκυλώσεις που εμποδίζουν τέτοια σχέδια (γραφειοκρατία, καθυστερήσεις, πολιτικάντηδες & διαφόροι αναρμόαρμόδιοι  κλπ).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ιάσων και Αργοναυτική εκστρατεία ?
> Ισως να είναι μία απάντηση στο ερώτημα του φίλτατου Βίκτωρα, αφου στην μελέτη - κατασκευή του πλοίου συνυπήρχαν και "εξωθεσμικοί" (βλ. Π.Ν), που χαρακτήρισαν έτσι την κλάση αυτή των αρματαγωγών.


 Φίλτατε a.molos,γιά την Αργοναυτική εκστρατεία μου πέρασε από το μυαλό αλλά είναι εντελώς έξω από το πως παίρνει το όνομά του ένας τύπος πολεμικού πλοίου. Η κλάση εδώ είναι "Σάμος",υπάρχει μιά μικρή διαφοροποίηση.

----------


## a.molos

> Φίλτατε a.molos,γιά την Αργοναυτική εκστρατεία μου πέρασε από το μυαλό αλλά είναι εντελώς έξω από το πως παίρνει το όνομά του ένας τύπος πολεμικού πλοίου. Η κλάση εδώ είναι "Σάμος",υπάρχει μιά μικρή διαφοροποίηση.



Για αυτό το λόγο ανέφερα "εξωθεσμικούς". Ενα ανώτατο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα (το Ε.Μ.Π), ονοματοδοτεί -τιμής ένεκεν?- κλάση πολεμικού πλοίου, αφού είναι μέρος του προγράμματος κατασκευής του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αναφορικά με την κατασκευή ro-ro απο τα ναυπηγεία βασισμένα σε αυτό το σχέδιο, θα ήταν μια πολύ καλή ιδέα να γίνει πράξη, όμως υπάρχουν οι γνωστές αγκυλώσεις που εμποδίζουν τέτοια σχέδια (γραφειοκρατία, καθυστερήσεις, πολιτικάντηδες & διαφόροι αναρμόαρμόδιοι κλπ).


Συμφωνώ διότι αν τα ιδιωτικά ναυπηγεία (Περατικός,Ταβουλάρης) είχαν την πρόθεση αυτή, ενδεχομένως να προσέκρουαν στους άλλους 2: ΕΜΠ κ ΠΝ.
Να υπενθυμίσω ότι ο πρόγονος των ρο-ρό ήταν τα Α/Γ του Β' Παγκ.Πολέμου, αφού αρκετά από τα δεύτερα πουλήθηκαν σε ιδιώτες κ δούλεψαν σαν τέτοια. ¶λλωστε εδώ έχουμε κ σχετικό θέμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εδώ μπορούμε να βάζουμε γιά τα 5 ελληνικής σχεδίασης κ κατασκευής Α/Γ τύπου "Ιάσων" (Χίος) κ καλό θα ήταν να μεταφερθεί εδώ το θέμα του L177 Α/Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ.


Γράφεις για 5 Α/Γ τύπου "Ιάσων" άρα κάποιο δεν έχω!!!!! Ποίο είναι?????
Ας δούμε και το Ικαρία L 175 όταν έφευγε τον Νοέμβριο του 2011 άγνωστο για πού.

L 175 02 06-11-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

Παντελή σου λείπει το L176 ΛΕΣΒΟΣ. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

Κάποτε θα το πετύχω και αυτό, που θα μου πάει. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το αρματαγωγό _ΙΚΑΡΙΑ (L 175)_ το περασμένο Σάββατο 18 Ιουλίου, στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά.

IMG_0119.jpg




> Είναι ένα από τα πέντε Α/Γ τα οποία κατασκευάστηκαν στα Ναυπηγεία  Ελευσίνας μετά από παραγγελία του Υπουργείου Εθνικής Αμύνης.  Καθελκύσθηκε στις 22 Οκτωβρίου 1998 και παραδόθηκε στο Ελληνικό Ναυτικό  στις 6 Οκτωβρίου 1999 με πρώτο κυβερνήτη τον Αντχο A. Mπάστα ΠΝ.


_Πηγή_ και περισσότερα στοιχεία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματοποιεί τον εκπαιδευτικό πλού των Ναυτικών Δοκίμων διάρκειας 40 ημερών.Μέχρι πέρσι πήγαινε κ μιά φρεγάτα. Πολλή οικονομία φέτος... :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

*Το αρματαγωγό «Λέσβος» αποπλέει απόψε από τη Σαλαμίνα για να φιλοξενήσει περίπου 500 πρόσφυγες*Το *αρματαγωγό «Λέσβος» του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού αποπλέει απόψε από το ναύσταθμο της Σαλαμίναςμε προορισμό το νησί της Λέσβου προκειμένου να φιλοξενήσει περίπου 500 πρόσφυγες, σε υλοποίηση της απόφασης του πρωθυπουργού Αλέξη Τσίπρα μετά την επικοινωνία του με τους υπουργούς Μεταναστευτικής Πολιτικής Γιάννη Μουζάλα και Εθνικής ¶μυνας Πάνο Καμμένο.
*Στο αρματαγωγό φορτώνονται κρεβάτια, σόμπες και στρώματα για την υποδοχή και φιλοξενία των προσφύγων. Εκτιμάται ότι το «Λέσβος» θα καταπλεύσει στο λιμάνι του νησιού την Τετάρτη μετά τις μεσημβρινές ώρες, αναλόγως των καιρικών συνθηκών.Σε ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια και σε δωμάτια ξενοδοχείων μεταφέρθηκαν 75 πρόσφυγες από τον θαμμένο στις λάσπες και τα χιόνια καταυλισμό της Μόριας στη Λέσβο.

Από το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας η Ύπατη Αρμοστεία του ΟΗΕ για τους πρόσφυγες είχε ανακοινώσει ότι «έχουν ξεκινήσει τη μεταφορά περίπου 130 ευάλωτων αιτούντων άσυλο, κυρίως οικογενειών με παιδιά που μένουν σε σκηνές, σε ξενοδοχεία ως ένα μέτρο έκτακτης ανάγκης εξαιτίας των χιονοπτώσεων στη Λέσβο».

Από τη «Ηλιακτίδα ΑΜΚΕ», μη κερδοσκοπική εταιρεία εταίρο της Ύπατης Αρμοστείας του ΟΗΕ για τους πρόσφυγες, είχαν εξασφαλιστεί 100 κρεβάτια από την Κυριακή.
Πέρα των παραπάνω 100 κρεβατιών, η «Ηλιακτίδα ΑΜΚΕ» από το μεσημέρι της Δευτέρας έχει εξασφαλίσει άλλα 250 περίπου κρεβάτια σε ξενοδοχεία ή ενοικιαζόμενα δωμάτια που ενδιαφέρθηκαν να φιλοξενήσουν πρόσφυγες. 
Στο μεταξύ, στελέχη του υπουργείου Μεταναστευτικής Πολιτικής από τη Δευτέρα στη Μόρια ανοίγουν χώρους που έμεναν κλειστοί για να στεγάσουν άμεσα γυναίκες, μονογονεϊκές οικογένειες, οικογένειες με παιδιά, ηλικιωμένους, άτομα με κινητικά προβλήματα.
Στόχος τις επόμενες μέρες κανένας πρόσφυγας ή μετανάστης που καταγράφηκε και υπέβαλλε αίτημα ασύλου και περιμένει τη διεκπεραίωση του να μην μένει σε σκηνή. Επίσης, τις επόμενες ώρες, μετακινούνται από τον καταυλισμό της Μόριας και τα τελευταία 13 ανήλικα προσφυγόπουλα τα οποία παραδίδονται σε υπεύθυνες μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις οπότε το τμήμα των κοντέινερ που τα φιλοξενούσε θα παραδοθεί για τη στέγαση όσων μένουν σε σκηνές.
ΠΗΓΗ
*
*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φαντάζομαι τον χώρο αρμάτων ( γκαράζ ) , από καθαριότητα θα τον κάνουν..."όμορφο" οι λάθρο :Disturbed: .Ας βάλουν οι αρμόδιοι κ καμιά χημική τουαλέτα.
Γενικά,μην την "πληρώσει" το πλήρωμα...
Προπαντός ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στην ασφάλεια του :Suspicion:  πολεμικού μας πλοίου. :Pride:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το L 177  (Α-Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ) εχθές το μεσημέρι την ώρα που ανέβαινε στο sychrolift του Σπανόπουλου. Ο λόγος.....άγνωστος σε μένα.

L-177-03-07-12-2017-(Α-Γ-ΡΟΔΟΣ).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το L 177  (Α-Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ) εχθές το μεσημέρι την ώρα που ανέβαινε στο sychrolift του Σπανόπουλου. Ο λόγος.....άγνωστος σε μένα.
> 
> L-177-03-07-12-2017-(Α-Γ-ΡΟΔΟΣ).jpg


 Νομίζω τελευταία υπογράφηκε κάποια συμφωνία συνεργασίας ΠΝ-Σπανόπουλου.
Η σύντμηση στο αρματαγωγό γράφεται Α/Γ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το L 177  (Α/Γ ΡΟΔΟΣ) σήμερα 16-12-2017 φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που κάνει τη συντήρηση του.

L-177-07-16-12-2017-(Α-Γ-ΡΟΔΟΣ).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το αρματαγωγό *ΧΙΟΣ (L 173)* σήμερα στα στενά Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας με κατεύθυνση προς τον ναύσταθμο. Βρισκόμουν σε αμφίπλωρο με κατεύθυνση προς την Σαλαμίνα και φτάνοντας στα Παλούκια μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι το περίμεναν δύο ρυμουλκά, ένα του Π.Ν. και ένα ιδιωτικής εταιρείας. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα χρειάζονται ρυμουλκά κάποιες φορές για να δέσει ένα πλοίο στον ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας, αλλά και ένα αρματαγωγό που δεν κάνει ούτε καν μανούβρα, αφού δένει με την πλώρη ???

IMG_0009.jpg__IMG_0013.jpg
*13/10/2018

*


> Είναι ένα από τα πέντε Α/Γ τα οποία κατασκευάστηκαν στα Ναυπηγεία  Ελευσίνας μετά από παραγγελία του Υπουργείου Εθνικής Αμύνης.  Καθελκύσθηκε στις 16 Δεκεμβρίου 1988 και παραδόθηκε στο Ελληνικό Ναυτικό  στις 30 Μαϊου με πρώτο κυβερνήτη τον Αντχο Γ. Ντούνη ΠΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι το περίμεναν δύο ρυμουλκά, ένα του Π.Ν. και ένα ιδιωτικής εταιρείας. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα χρειάζονται ρυμουλκά κάποιες φορές για να δέσει ένα πλοίο στον ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας, αλλά και ένα αρματαγωγό που δεν κάνει ούτε καν μανούβρα, αφού δένει με την πλώρη ???


Δυστυχώς έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα γιά μιά κίνηση στην οποία πέφτει με την πλώρη κ δένει την πρύμη σε τσαμαδούρα.
Πέρασα σπό τα Α/Γ την εποχή των παχειών αγελάδων κ όσα Ρ/Κ ζητούσε ο κυβερνήτης,παίρναμε  ( πάνω από 2 ) κ έλεγα από μέσα μου "το Queen Mary είμαστε ;;;". :Disturbed: 
H παρουσία πολιτικού Ρ/Κ σίγουρα οφείλεται σε έλλειψη διαθεσιμότητας από πλευράς ΠΝ γιά ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αρματαγωγό τύπου "Ιάσων" *Ικαρία (L175)* έφτασε όπως βλέπουμε στη Κέρκυρα και έδεσε στην είσοδο του λιμανιού δίπλα στο Δωριεύς. Καλή συνέχεια. 

L-175-03-06-08-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Αρματαγωγό τύπου "Ιάσων" *Ικαρία (L175)* έφτασε όπως βλέπουμε στη Κέρκυρα και έδεσε στην είσοδο του λιμανιού δίπλα στο Δωριεύς. Καλή συνέχεια. 
> 
> L-175-03-06-08-2019.jpg


Eκπαιδευτικό ταξίδι κάνει.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σκαλίζοντας τα κιτάπια μου βρήκα μια Φωτογραφία με το αρματαγωγό *ΧΙΟΣ* (L 173) πριν χρόνια στο λιμάνι της Ερμουπολης.

DSCN8463.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ενδιαφέρουσα φωτό.ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## sv1xv

Σύμφωνα με την ειδησεογραφία το L-175 ΙΚΑΡΙΑ αναχωρεί για Λεμεσό και Βηρυτό για μεταφορά ανθρωπιστικής βοήθειας στον Λίβανο.

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΡΟΔΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας με το καμπαναριό του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα που γιορτάζει αυτές τις ημέρες να παρεμβάλλεται. Ίσως η παραμονή του Α/Γ στο νησί να έχει να κάνει και με συμμετοχή του Π.Ν. στους εορτασμούς.

IMG_2015.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΡΟΔΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας με το καμπαναριό του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα που γιορτάζει αυτές τις ημέρες να παρεμβάλλεται. Ίσως η παραμονή του Α/Γ στο νησί να έχει να κάνει και με συμμετοχή του Π.Ν. στους εορτασμούς.
> 
> IMG_2015.jpg


Είναι στα πλαίσια εκπαιδευτικού πλού της ΣΜΥΝ, τώρα αν το έκαναν να συμπίπτει ο κατάπλους στην Κέρκυρα με τους εορτασμούς...

----------

